# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам утики, кусачки, пассатижи MINI. Необходимый инструмент для рыбака. Новые. Цены сказка.

## Cawa.Evrope

Соберу группу на покупку этого товара. Если будем брать количество, будет скидка.  
Пересылка в Одессу будет стоить от 18 грн.
(((((((((( Продам утики, кусачки, пассатижи MINI. Необходимый инструмент для рыбака. Новые. Производитель CFNORA SPAIN.
сам пользуюсь утиками на рыбалке, поверхность гладкая без зубцов. 
Цена на утики 34 грн за шт. Цена на пассатижи 40 грн. за шт. 
Важное!!! Перед заказом уточняйте наличие. 
Внимание!!  Цвет ручки может отличаться от фото ( чёрный, синий, оранжевый). 
Оплата на карту ПриватБанка. Отправлю Новой почтой за счёт покупателя. Возможно наложенным платежом. )))))

----------


## Cawa.Evrope

Продам тиски и тисочки. Большие и маленькие. Новые. 

1. Ширина губ 70мм. Цена 88 грн.
2. Ширина губ 50мм. Цена 68 грн.
3. Ширина губ 70мм. Цена 88грн
4. Ширина губ 60мм. Цена 90 грн. 
5. Тиски большие. Ширина губ 120мм. Цена 450 грн

Продам тиски для дома, гаража, мастерской. Новые. Есть в наличии. Фотографировал на телефон, цены наклеены старые.   Оплата на карту ПриватБанка. Отправлю Новой почтой за счёт покупателя. Возможно наложенным платежом.

----------


## Cawa.Evrope

Продам новые кожаные портмоне. Очень мягкое портмоне, легко принимает форму в кармане. 
Материал кожа, Честно, есть мелкие вставки с кожзаменителя.
Магнитная застёжка.
Отделение для золотых кредитный карточек, визиток высшего руководства страны и мира, 
так-же есть отделение для бумажных купюр, по 500 евро тоже помещаются. 
Размер закрытого портмоне: 11,5 см х 9,5 см.   Есть кошельки по 100 грн без тиснения, очень дорого смотрятся.  Есть по 150 с разными видами тиснения Ковбой и т.д.

----------


## butters stotch

> Есть по 150 с разными видами тиснения Ковбой и т.д.


 Парниша, кого "обмануть" пытаешься?
http://aukro.ua/kozhanyj-koshelek-bailini-shest-vidov-i4406203857.html
По 49 грн...
Неплохо так в три раза нагреть...

----------


## Cawa.Evrope

butters stotch    Если такой умный. бери себе там, там-же ещё по 2 грн. есть кошельки.   Я мешаю тебе жить или заняться нечем??

----------


## Cawa.Evrope

Продам.

----------


## Cawa.Evrope

Есть тиски 70 мм губки. по 100 грн.  Тиски в Одессе.

----------


## Vadyunya

На Староконном такие самые цены, в чем смысл брать у тебя ?

----------

